# GELÖST: UMTS-Stick mit WLAN-Router gemeinsames Internet



## Sp3cht (24. Februar 2012)

*GELÖST: UMTS-Stick mit WLAN-Router gemeinsames Internet*

GELÖST: UMTS-Stick mit WLAN-Router gemeinsames Internet

Hallo, das ist meine Konfiguration.

+ 1x Umts-Stick (verbunden mit USB am PC) 

+ 1x PC

+ 1x WLAN Router DD-WRT firmware (angeschlossen mit LAN Kabel am PC, 1.Netzwerkanschluss) - KEIN USB ANSCHLUSS VORHANDEN

+ 1x Laptop (mit WLAN verbunden)

Was muss ich tun, damit ich mit dem Laptop, über den umts-Stick, der mit usb am pc hängt, ins internet komme?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles so verkabelt wie hier auf dem Bild gezeigt wird. (Cat5e nicht mit Cat6 mischen, war mein Problem)

Netzwerk & Freigabe center öffnen -> Adaptereinstellungen ändern  (links oben) -> Mobile Breitbandverbindung rechtsklicken und  eigenschaften wählen -> Freigabe -> anderen Benutzern im Netzwerk  gestatten, diese Verbindung des Computers als Internetverbindung zu  verwenden -> OK

Bei allen netzwerkverbindungen "IP-Adresse automatisch beziehen"

Fertig! 

Bei weiteren Fragen, stehe ich euch gerne zur Verfügung, weil ich weiß, dass es fuchsen kann.

Lg und viel Erfolg


----------



## Sp3cht (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: UMTS Internet mit WLAN-Router*

Gelöst !!!


----------

